
Ask HN: Which companies allow employees to retain IP for side projects? - mr_puzzled
Most companies make you sign agreements which say all IP created during employment is owned by the company. A fair number of companies allow employees to retain IP related to side projects as long as they don&#x27;t directly compete with the company&#x27;s products.<p>Here&#x27;s my short list : gitlab, stripe, github.
======
giantg2
My company makes you preapprove any outside business activities (including
freeware/opensource). They ask you stuff like if you are working in the same
domain as the company, if you work with any company competitors or clients,
etc.

I can't say the name because I am critical of them and need to stay employed.

